# Skil 1825 router as a table router.



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have an opportuntiy to buy a Skil 1825 router, used, for $30. I will need to buy a ¼" collet adapter for it, but parts are easy to obtain, apparently. Does anyone have any comments of this router as a table router? I notice it has a 4 screw pattern on the base, so I suppose I'll have to drill holes in my table if I go with it. Is there anything else I should consider? It's 11 amp, so powerful enough for my needs.


----------



## Jbert49 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Warthog,

I have had my 1825 in my table for a while and just last week, I changed to the plunge base and put it back in. The locking handle on the plunge base seems much better and it's easier to adjust. It helps to have a switch on your table that way you can lock the handle with the lock button and let the switch do the on and off. I have no power problemns at all with the 1825. If you find a good template for drilling the holes let me know. I read that transfer screws are good for this but have not found any that are in my budget for a one time use.


My 2 cents say buy it.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Jbert49 said:


> Hi Warthog,
> 
> I have had my 1825 in my table for a while and just last week, I changed to the plunge base and put it back in. The locking handle on the plunge base seems much better and it's easier to adjust. It helps to have a switch on your table that way you can lock the handle with the lock button and let the switch do the on and off. I have no power problemns at all with the 1825. If you find a good template for drilling the holes let me know. I read that transfer screws are good for this but have not found any that are in my budget for a one time use.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to. It has only the fixed base, but if it spins up properly I can work with it in the table, as I'm using my fixed base in the table now. It's in a 'Cash Converters" store. Still, I don't see many 11 amp routers for sale used.

Oh, I don't know what 'transfer screws' are. :?

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## Jbert49 (Dec 21, 2011)

Transfer screws, if I got it right, screw into the router base plate on one end. The other is pointed. So after they are screwed in, set the plate on top and the points will mark the plate. I think using the base taped down is a lot better. Nothing wrong with the fixed at all, I just got a screw broken off in the hole, so went to the plunge.


----------

